# Ration Packs / MREs



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

looking for suggestions for ration packs Or DIY MREs:

I have a bunch of 1/2 gallon to 1 gallon mylar bags and o2 absorbers, and want to put them to good use. i want to create small ration packs for my GHB, my vehicle, and a GHB I am giving to my daughter in college. She already has a survival GHB pouch, but it’s lacking Food preps.

I want these food packs to be stable for 5-10 years, and looking for stuff that won’t require a lot of prep. for instance, I made up one pack already (as a test) and put in 4 cups of minute rice (because prep would be much easier on the road), a couple sealed flavored Quaker oatmeal packets, a number of paper salt /pepper packs from McDonald’s for seasoning, a handful of flavored drink powders, and a single EmergenC vitamin C pack. These all fit in a nice snug mylar bag, and would be probably supply a couple days of calories.

I thought about beans. But often time these aren’t very conducive to easy cooking on the road. Do they make precooked dry beans like minute rice? 

anyway, what are YOUR suggestions for my ration packs?


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

I've packaged Potato flakes and they last for years in Mylar and O2 absorber, another thought is buying individual pkgs from a place like the MRE Depot.





MREs (Meals Ready to Eat)


We provide safe, reliable online shopping 24 hours a day, 7 days a week throughout the U.S. and Canada - and unlike the rest, we are never out of stock! Although we specialize in MREâ€™s, Freeze Dried, Canned and other shelf stable bulk storage foods, we can provide you with any type of Disaster...



www.mredepot.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I've had good luck storing those single-use packages of crackers, nuts, chips etc that are marketed for lunch boxes. While the expiration date is usually about a year, they should be fine for longer than that.

Also toss in a compressed 'pill' towel.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I've had good luck storing those single-use packages of crackers, nuts, chips etc that are marketed for lunch boxes. While the expiration date is usually about a year, they should be fine for longer than that.
> 
> Also toss in a compressed 'pill' towel.


Great suggestions. I also snagged a case of those pill towels a couple years ago. I keep ‘em in my GHB as well, but not a bad idea to put them in the DIY mre.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm curious of the intent behind these.
Are they for you, or are they to give out?

The need for clean water to prepare the meal and beverage options could make them completely useless to the unprepared.
However, if they're just for you, you'll likely have this covered ahead of time.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I'm curious of the intent behind these.
> Are they for you, or are they to give out?
> 
> The need for clean water to prepare the meal and beverage options could make them completely useless to the unprepared.
> However, if they're just for you, you'll likely have this covered ahead of time.


He said it's for him and his daughter.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

inceptor said:


> He said it's for him and his daughter.


Yup, correct. 

my daughter is at college and too cool for a huge GHB. But shes got a smaller backpack GHB with some essentials.. one of those survival admin pouches with tons of various stuff in it (from fire starting, basic first aid, multi tool, etc). her backpack was relatively devoid of additional useful items, but I’ll be rectifying that on our next trip to visit in a few weeks. A few of the items I want to put in are water purifying filter (a sawyer), a small tarp, various go-to survival tools, laminated paper maps, and a couple of food packets (mentioned above).

the biggest prep is her knowledge. She’s smart, tough, well versed in self defense (4th degree black belt), and she has a plan. I had her test out all her gear prior to going to school a week ago. Prior to leaving, we also hammered home solid plans for what to do, and when to do it.

In most disaster incidents, she will shelter in place, follow the procedures set by the local authorizes amd school officials. if it’s just unrest and civil stuff, mom and dad will collect her asap. we also discussed the signs of EMP and the realities that mom and dad might not be able to make the two hour drive to get her, that she and her friends will be on their own, and that if she stayed at school, listening to the inevitable “stay calm, help is on the way” messaging, she and her friends are doomed. Help won’t come, and even if they do have some food stored, if it’s really an EMP, it’ll run out before long…

We spoke about the need to act immediately to bug out (get home). She has a plan for that. We explained the issues that it is now WROL and she needs to act accordingly. Secure weapons, secure foods/water, gather her trusted friends, and GTFO. It’s a two hour drive, but by bicycle it’s a 2-3 days journey by back roads. She knows that the second the grid goes down ANd all electronic devices no longer work, she needs to be on the road in hours, before everyone else realizes what is going on. 

None of this is likely, and she’s just a college kid having fun, but I feel good about having this conversation with her (working hard to not frighten her).


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> He said it's for him and his daughter.


D'oh!
Completely missed it.
Thanks.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> D'oh!
> Completely missed it.
> Thanks.


I tend to skim posts a lot myself so I understand. When it looks like I missed something, I'll go back and reread it.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Interesting combination. Have you considered using Energy bars ?


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

There are precooked freeze dried beans you can buy out there. I would add a packet of salt free seasoning (mrs.dash) or red pepper flakes to add flavor as you don't know how long it will be before you eat this and taste gets worse with age.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Demitri.14 said:


> Interesting combination. Have you considered using Energy bars ?


energy bars tend to have shorter shelf lives… I do keep a supply of granola and protein bars, etc in my car, which get rotated out often. This was designed as a long term storage Solution that doesn’t cost a mint like mountain house…


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

The original MRE canned pork and beans. Chili with beans, beef s Roni, all are precooked need no water to prepare and can be eaten cold or placed on the manifold and eaten hot. Long shelf life? Don't know. We were eating 1960's vintage c rats in 73.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

daughter came home from college and I packed her up an add-on kit to her existing survival BOB kit. Added the following:

Multi tool/knife combo (folding, large)
Compass
Chem Light
liquid skin (tube)
neosporin (tube)
anti-itch creme (tube) 
sawyer mini
life straw
Emergency candle
wooden storm matches
Lighter (bic)
firestarter brick (small)
two DIY MREs (6200 calories total).


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Ok I am changing the direction of this thread. Your daughter is now in college, & great job getting her into martial arts, and 4th degree blackbelt. With regard to the food in Mylar bags: OMG she is a teenager on her own at school. She is going to want real food guy, everyday comfort food & snacks. 

This is what is popular for college students, can't believe I still remember.

Ramen noodles, Mac & Cheese, Peanut Butter & Jelly, Flavored oatmeal packets, Chef Boy R D ravioli, canned tuna fish or canned chicken, Campbell's Chunky Soups, those Large plastic containers filled with Pretzel sticks, those large containers of mixed Popcorn (butter, cheese, caramel), Beef Jerky, boxes of Angel Hair pasta (because it cooks faster) , and candy bars.

I do not remember ever making rice at the dormitory. 

A hot pot is all I had and would make using it Tuna & Mac n Cheese, Chicken & Angel Hair pasta, or cook the soup or ravioli in it.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Spenser said:


> Ok I am changing the direction of this thread.
> 
> She is going to want real food guy, everyday comfort food & snacks.
> 
> I do not remember ever making rice at the dormitory.


No offense “guy”, but your post is rather assumptive..

She does eat crap at times, but a number of the foods you mentioned, she’s allergic to. And I didn’t pack foods for other college students, I packed for my daughter. Luckily I know her better than you. Just yesterday, she asked me for a rice cooker for her dorm room…


----------

